# Compile error m4



## bsus (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi, I am getting compile errors by [cmd=]make install[/cmd] packages from the ports collection.


```
freebsd# make install
===>  Building for m4-1.4.15,1
make  all-recursive
Making all in .
Making all in examples
Making all in lib
make  all-am
cc -std=gnu99  -I.      -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -MT gl_avltree_oset.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gl_avltree_oset.Tpo -c -o gl_avltree_oset.o gl_avltree_oset.c
In file included from gl_oset.h:22,
                 from gl_avltree_oset.h:21,
                 from gl_avltree_oset.c:21:
/usr/include/stddef.h:45: error: two or more data types in declaration specifiers
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/m4/work/m4-1.4.15/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/m4/work/m4-1.4.15/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/m4/work/m4-1.4.15.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/m4/work/m4-1.4.15.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/m4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/m4.
```

What is going wrong?

Regards


----------



## bsus (Jul 3, 2011)

I now managed to install with [cmd=]pkg_add -r m4[/cmd]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 4, 2011)

Resorting to a binary package whenever a port fails is not a clever strategy in the long run. Errors need to be fixed, not circumvented. At least, not forever.

To name one thing: the port you're installing (m4-1.4.15,1) is an old one (should be m4-1.4.16,1), so you're probably working from an outdated ports tree. That's a recipe for trouble. Update it, and keep it updated whenever you install or upgrade ports. See the Handbook.


----------

